# I just don't understand



## hummerpoo (Sep 30, 2010)

I read this article about knowledge of religion yesterday and it seems to me that it's probably pretty accurate.  If you go through all three parts and the two appendices the impression is of a reasonable approach.
http://pewforum.org/Other-Beliefs-and-Practices/U-S-Religious-Knowledge-Survey.aspx

I think I understand why the atheist know more.  What I'd like to know is why everybody knows so little?


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

hummerpoo said:


> I read this article about knowledge of religion yesterday and it seems to me that it's probably pretty accurate.  If you go through all three parts and the two appendices the impression is of a reasonable approach.
> http://pewforum.org/Other-Beliefs-and-Practices/U-S-Religious-Knowledge-Survey.aspx
> 
> I think I understand why the atheist know more.  What I'd like to know is why everybody knows so little?



The average Christian it seems,chooses a doctrine that best suits their Denomination,and lives by it.At least,that is how it seems.As for the atheist knowing more,I doubt it.The old saying goes,There is "Book sense",and "Common sense".An atheist,except those whom THE HOLY SPIRIT has moved on.Read and learn,read and learn to no avail.Sure they have plenty of book smarts,but common sense?

Why do ALL of that studying,and reading on SOMEONE you do not even believe in.I think it would be comical,if it were not so sad.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re:*



hummerpoo said:


> What I'd like to know is why everybody knows so little?



My very humble opinion:
Many want to identify with Jesus as Savior, few want Him to be Lord and King.  And I think you can trace your answer to that!


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

hummerpoo said:


> What I'd like to know is why everybody knows so little?



They don't make it a priority.  It's just not important to them.


----------



## apoint (Sep 30, 2010)

Bunk. The atheist think they know but they know[know] nothing.
 They cant even understand spiritual things because they are worldly.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

I took that test earlier tonight.
I don't believe any of the questions had to do with Christianity.

One of the questions:  What's the principle religion practiced in Pakistan???

I wouldn't fret too much about that survey.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 30, 2010)

That was the easiest quiz I have taken in a long time.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I took that test earlier tonight.
> I don't believe any of the questions had to do with Christianity.
> 
> One of the questions:  What's the principle religion practiced in Pakistan???
> ...



I didn't take it,and do not plan to.I do not need a survey to tell me about eternity.I have The Bible,That is more than enough.The so called knowledge of "Learned" men disputing THE KING Of THE UNIVERSE,or what ever it entails,really don't care.Wikipedia,encyclopedia,you tube,this professor,that professor.The past has shown us one failure after another.The future will do the same!


----------



## Dominic (Sep 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I took that test earlier tonight.
> I don't believe any of the questions had to do with Christianity.
> 
> One of the questions:  What's the principle religion practiced in Pakistan???
> ...



I agree Ronnie

These questions were geared toward folks who know about world religion and not just Christianity.

I will say if anyone did not score a 100% you should really do just a little reading on the ones that you missed.

Being informed never hurt anyone


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I don't believe any of the questions had to do with Christianity.



Yeah, I think it was more of a test of whether you've picked up a newspaper in the last ten years.

What religion celebrates Ramadan?  Please!


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks all,
Ronnie - I'm not sure about a test, this is a survey of some 3400 people done a couple months ago.

CH and Apoint - Your right, this isn't about "understanding" but about book knowledge.

Formula - sounds to me like you might have something with that Savior without the Lordship thing.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 1, 2010)

I took the test also 9 out 15, most of the question has nothing to do with Christian religion, some were question from the bible and others about different religion. To me there is one religion not different religion.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I finally figured out what you all are talking about.  I was unaware of the activity on the AAA about a similar subject.  But I think I have my answer.

You see, my link would take you to the Executive Summary of the Pew survey and that in turn links to two more detailed summaries and to appendices including the complete script of the telephone survey.  Somehow I think this may relate to descipleship in the Church, and I guess I was hoping the conversation might go that way.

If I may analogize; I ask a question about a book and the answers I got were from the table of contents.  That probably explains "why everybody else knows so little?"


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I didn't take it,and do not plan to.I do not need a survey to tell me about eternity.I have The Bible,That is more than enough.The so called knowledge of "Learned" men disputing THE KING Of THE UNIVERSE,or what ever it entails,really don't care.Wikipedia,encyclopedia,you tube,this professor,that professor.The past has shown us one failure after another.The future will do the same!




Amen


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 1, 2010)

formula1 said:


> My very humble opinion:
> Many want to identify with Jesus as Savior, few want Him to be Lord and King.  And I think you can trace your answer to that!





centerpin fan said:


> They don't make it a priority.  It's just not important to them.




100% correct CP!
It begs the question, if someone who claims the name of Christ, who professes to Love him before all else can't even articulate their Faith, what truly is their first love?





apoint said:


> Bunk. The atheist think they know but they know[know] nothing.
> They cant even understand spiritual things because they are worldly.



The way the Bible speaks about only a spiritually appraised person (and not a natural man) can understand the scriptures I believe is speaking of understanding to the point of Salvation, and only that type of enlightenment can come from God.

1st Corinthians (ESV)

Wisdom from the Spirit
6Yet among the mature we do impart wisdom, although it is not a wisdom of this age or of the rulers of this age, who are doomed to pass away. 7But we impart a secret and hidden wisdom of God, which God decreed before the ages for our glory. 8None of the rulers of this age understood this, for if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. 9But, as it is written,

“What no eye has seen, nor ear heard,
nor the heart of man imagined,
what God has prepared for those who love him”—

10these things God has revealed to us through the Spirit. For the Spirit searches everything, even the depths of God. 11For who knows a person’s thoughts except the spirit of that person, which is in him? So also no one comprehends the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. 12Now we have received not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, that we might understand the things freely given us by God. 13And we impart this in words not taught by human wisdom but taught by the Spirit, interpreting spiritual truths to those who are spiritual.c

14The natural person does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are folly to him, and he is not able to understand them because they are spiritually discerned. 15The spiritual person judges all things, but is himself to be judged by no one. 16“For who has understood the mind of the Lord so as to instruct him?” But we have the mind of Christ.

John 3 (ESV)
You Must Be Born Again
1Now there was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews. 2This man came to Jesusa by night and said to him, “Rabbi, we know that you are a teacher come from God, for no one can do these signs that you do unless God is with him.” 3Jesus answered him, “Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born againb he cannot see the kingdom of God.” 4Nicodemus said to him, “How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother’s womb and be born?” 5Jesus answered, “Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God. 6That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.c 7Do not marvel that I said to you, ‘You must be born again.’ 8The winde blows where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit.”

"They" may not know if like the scripture speaks of knowing "it", but as far as head knowledge, several aethist who I know could run circles around most Christians I know.
Which I think is a crying shame and a huge indictment on the modern church.





Dominic said:


> That was the easiest quiz I have taken in a long time.



X's 2



Dominic said:


> I agree Ronnie
> 
> These questions were geared toward folks who know about world religion and not just Christianity.
> 
> ...



Amen Brother, Knowledge and understanding of those who are around us is always a good thing, how else are we to witness to them if we don't even understand them well enough to see where they are coming from?


----------

